# Any OZ placement consultants?



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi
I am a software professional from India and Interested in working in Australia for some time.

I am looking for an IT placement consultants who can help me with visa and employment. 

Please let me know if you know any good placement consultants.

Thanks
Harikishan


----------

